# Glass bees that don't look like happy smiley bees



## SSmithers (Jul 2, 2009)

I made these since I really like my bees but all the bee art out there is too silly looking for my tastes.

Maybe I'm too personally invested and too close

But are these really cool and beelike, or not really beelike at all, more waspy? Any input for making more beelike would then be appreciated.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I think they look GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I like them. However, I would maybe make the wings a little smaller.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Send me a couple and i'll let you know


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Lovely, but yes the wings are too big and shaped like butterfly wings. Might make the abdomen a bit shorter and fatter too.
Nice concept.


----------



## SSmithers (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't find a decent picture of bee wings and having a hard time seeing them on dead bees. I do need to alter reality for strength and stability, like two part wings are a stronger design than single. The first ones did have pointier butts,and were bent a little too much ( I was trying for a stinging postion) more like










but I realized that wasn't right and have been trying to stop my hands from doing that.

Here's a stumpier body, before I added dangly legs










I can't make the wings fold back over body, yet...too many bad design flaws.

I will try smaller wings, but I won't take off the stinger, even though I know better. I just think it's funny. In person they are quite lovely, and about as big as your hand.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks great
It takes talent to do that !

Makes my poor store bought one look sick. 



Courtsey of Sears Roebuck

:lookout: PCM


----------



## Faith Jaudon (Jun 23, 2010)

Love the idea of what you are trying to accomplish, but would definately lower the wings and make them smaller. I will agree that it's so hard to find delicate and intricate bee art, and your efforts to present them as such is very commendable. :thumbsup:

Faith


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

SSmithers said:


> I can't find a decent picture of bee wings and having a hard time seeing them on dead bees.


Here are a few photos of bees and their wings- ignore the cartoon ones, just look at the real photos.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree that your wings are too large.

The wing length should not be past the stinger. The wing width should be 1/2-2/3 of the width of the bee abdomen. These are the wing to body proportions of the bees in my hives.


----------



## SSmithers (Jul 2, 2009)

PCM that is a pretty nice looking bee, they came closer than this;










which I think is offensive.

I did find some dead bees in the freezer.. (don't ask)
And studied the pollen placement, general shape, and traced the wings. That was a pain. I am fairly close on shape, though I did fatten the base so the glass wouldn't break with rough handling. I'll try to scale down wings since I'm not going to make the bodies bigger. That would get too scary, not arty.

I want to get close without getting all OCD about it.


----------

